# best largemouth bait for spring



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

what is everybodies favorite largemouth lure for this time of year...mine would have to be a white spinnerbait


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Depends on the weather, water temp, and water clarity, but i have done well using my lipless crankbaits.


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Tennessee shad colored spinnerbait by Stanley or a Rapala clackin rap.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

The biggest lizards I can find on a Carolina rig.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

So far this year, my two best are a Zoom Brush Hog and a Smithwick Rouge.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Jerkbaits and lipless cranks


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

It seems that every year around this time my best producing lures are jerkbaits(hard or soft),lipless cranks,and jig n pig combos.


----------



## outbackjoe (Jan 16, 2011)

For cold water, I like to use dark spinners w/gold blades and dark plastics black/brown with a little glitter. Deep slow retrieve. Always good for a fish or three or five.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Chatterbaits are really good this time of year too...

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

After the Sunday we just had, I second the chatterbaits!


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Pigsticker said:


> The biggest lizards I can find on a Carolina rig.


It's funny you mention using lizards this time of year. I was just fishing a lake this weekend where the salamanders/lizards must have been spawning. There were hundreds of them really close to the bank. Some where olive colored and others where beige. I imagine one was male and the other female. We caught a few of them while bluegill fishing with nightcrawler as well.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

big spinnerbaits and jigs


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

SeanStone said:


> It's funny you mention using lizards this time of year. I was just fishing a lake this weekend where the salamanders/lizards must have been spawning. There were hundreds of them really close to the bank. Some where olive colored and others where beige. I imagine one was male and the other female. We caught a few of them while bluegill fishing with nightcrawler as well.


The lizards come out before the fish spawn and they love eating the bass eggs if given a chance. The bass really go after a lizard this time of year and try and kill them. So they really give you a good shot at setting the hook the way they shake the lizard.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

Salty Super Fluke


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

The biggest most wobbly shallow diver on 8lb test cast parallel to the shore. Expect to get bit!


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

1.Black/blue jig
2.LC Pointer 100SP jerkbait
3.XCalibur Xr50 lipless crank-Rayburn Red
4.C-rigged lizard
5.T-rigged Chigger Craw


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

1- Jig/Pig-I prefer darker jigs and trailers
2- Senko's- color doesn't matter as long as it's watermelon
3- Spinnerbaits- Big, white, slowrolled
4- Fluke's
5- Topwater- THE best bite in all of bass fishing


----------



## mxme788 (May 4, 2009)

Ive recently had success on small square bill crankbaits, wiggle warts, red eye shad, and suspending rogues. Haven't fished a chatterbait before but am considering giving it a shot after all the posts about them.


----------

